# Grenville Indoor 3D



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Can you guys control that itch till May 29th?....I heard Durham has a few good shooters who may up for a challange.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

If I can remember correctly Andy ,I kicked your butt last year and took all the cash .I don't think Grenville is having one this .We shot a nice cousre in Almyer today.


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

DODGE-3D said:


> If I can remember correctly Andy ,I kicked your butt last year and took all the cash .I don't think Grenville is having one this .We shot a nice cousre in Almyer today.


that was a nice shoot eh,that damn gator was a bugger though lol...

the building is almost there, they are getting the inside finished up and should be good to go mid Feb so im told, last i heard Lynn doesnt want to rent the Drummond building again this year for the annual Feb shoot,rent was too high for the day i guess... im going to give them a call tomorrow to see if we can swing something though....


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

DODGE-3D said:


> If I can remember correctly Andy ,I kicked your butt last year and took all the cash .I don't think Grenville is having one this .We shot a nice cousre in Almyer today.


Yes ..but not by much...besides, it only matters who was under me..:wink:
This year im going to try collect some of that cash back from you..

Andy

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

If my memory is correct I shot a 448 with 24 X's Andy and Larry S Smith was behind me.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

DODGE-3D said:


> If my memory is correct I shot a 448 with 24 X's Andy and Larry S Smith was behind me.


I was kinda thinking of the last out door shoot.....remember the one that you almost wore a arrow hat??? :mg:

Andy

:wink:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes I do ,but I still took all the ca$h that day to.:dancing:


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

DODGE-3D said:


> Yes I do ,but I still took all the ca$h that day to.:dancing:


Yes you did....BUT Tinker didnt :icon_1_lol:


Andy

:hello2:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

3--D

I seem to recall a time that u may and i strongly say MAY beet me at a shoot and have u win 5 dollars from me i do belive u even framed it


:mg:

and don't worry my friend those days will come back
as for beating you Danny boy it is what it is 
I strongly feel its not how you win but its how you play the game ukey: did i say that who i'm i kidding game on fellas

no that the rant is over Justin how is the building comming are we gonna make a Feb shoot in the new building?

Thanks 
Tinker


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

hotwheels said:


> 3--D
> 
> I seem to recall a time that u may and i strongly say MAY beet me at a shoot and have u win 5 dollars from me i do belive u even framed it
> 
> ...


Tink you must have a short memory like Andy's height ,I remember taking all the ca$h a Grenville in the fall and yours was in there.So I think I was on top that day.LOL


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

DODGE-3D said:


> Tink you must have a short memory like Andy's height ,I remember taking all the ca$h a Grenville in the fall and yours was in there.So I think I was on top that day.LOL


You were on top of Tinker and Andy?

ukey:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Crashman said:


> You were on top of Tinker and Andy?
> 
> ukey:


We didn't need that stupid remark,you weren't there.Go back to trying to selling APA's.t:


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

You are right I was not there. Andy and Tink are my buddies, they can take a joke, sorry if I offended you Mr. Dodge.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ok you guys back to topic IS THERE A GRENVILLE SHOOT THIS YEAR IN THEIR NEW BUILDING ?????????


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Danny do you realy think your that good your day will come me friend I do recal sometimes beating you and i never once came on here and braged like you do

i wonder sometimes


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I am not bragging at all Tinker ,I do remember taking the cash at those 2 shoots .This was between Andy and I and everyone else had to chime in and turn it into a pi**ing match,and then Peters stupid remark.If you have a problem just call me.613-652-1521.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Holy crap Dan, don't take it so seriously. It was a joke. Like I said, sorry if I offended you.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey everybody there is a new thread called Eastern Ontario trash talk thread visit it and leave the Grenville post alone
Sorry for the BS people


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Still waiting on an answer is there a shoot????????


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Ted, they're still waiting to get the new building ready to shoot in. I'm sure if they have it done for this indoor season, they'll have a shoot to show off the new space, if not, we'll have to patiently wait for next year. They're doing their best to get it done as quickly as possible, but when you're relying on volunteers who all have busy lives, scheduling everything in can be difficult.


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

Baldini said:


> Ted, they're still waiting to get the new building ready to shoot in. I'm sure if they have it done for this indoor season, they'll have a shoot to show off the new space, if not, we'll have to patiently wait for next year. They're doing their best to get it done as quickly as possible, but when you're relying on volunteers who all have busy lives, scheduling everything in can be difficult.


hopefully looking at early march so ive been told....still a few things to finalize last i heard, building is actually smaller than i anticipated it to be so it might be a 15 target inside and 15 outside off the back porch into the pistol range


----------

